# Does any one make a straight load with living quarters?



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

I have have a 2 horse slant BP horse trailer but I want to upgrade to a 2 horse straight load GN w/ mid-tack & LQ, but I cannot for the life of me find any one who makes them new; everyone only makes them w/ slant. 

My friend has one but I can't find any new only occasionally used on HorseTrailerWorld. I talked to the dealer where I bought my BP and he said he doesn't know of any one who makes them which is a shame everyone wants them but no one ever wants to sell them. That he's has a couple on consignment over the years but they always sell extremely fast.

Like I said I would buy it new, if I only knew who still made them.

Does any one know of a trailer manufacture that does?


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Most manufacturers will have on custom orders. I have seen some advertised by dealers though,they have been Sundowner, Merhow or Lakota brands.

here is one :wink::wink:2015 LAKOTA C29 STRAIGHT HAUL #395, Northernhorse.com Classifieds


Have a friend that has a Merhow LQ straighthaul with midtack. So yes they are out there !!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

WW used to make them. At one time they were on of the premier trailer makers, good steel, solid. A friend owned a trailer as you described, a gooseneck.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Just out of curiosity why do you not want a slant?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

Exiss sells a gooseneck living quarters trailer with the horse area configured as a an open livestock trailer.

Exiss Trailers - Horse Trailers - Horse Trailers Living Quarters - STC 830 LQ


----------

